# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine SARM Cycle (finally)

## austin2012

I am finally looking to start my long-planned SARM cycle with Ostarine, and have only one remaining question as to which PCT most users personally prefer. I understand many people have been able to successfully run Ostarine without a PCT, but In my perspective a decent OTC PCT product would provide a buffer. 

My Ostarine Cycle as Planned; 

Duration: 4 Weeks
Dosage: 12.5mgs / day

PCT (planned): Formadrol XT aromatase inhibitor

Any suggestions or feedback are sincerely appreciated. 

Best, 
Austin

----------


## bobtail

At 12.5mg, I doubt you really need to think about a PCT after only 4 weeks. I run 20mg regularly with no issues and have the blood work to prove it. I don't think an aromatase inhibitor will do much of anything since there is nothing to aromatize.
Now this is just my opinion based on me. I like to run DAA for a 2 weeks starting the last week of the cycle. I tested DAA with blood work and it does work for older guys like me. Also, I would be a little careful of those OTC estrogen blockers and such. My experience is that they can work too good and make it difficult to get a boner.
IMHO: Skip the PCT and don't worry about it. SouthernSarms might jump in. He knows his stuff!

----------


## SouthernS

Suppression will be next to non-existent as bobtail mentioned. That said I always recommend people keep AI on hand and monitor for shut down. You can do this by running labs or checking for shrinkage. Very rarely is someone extremely sensitive and will get some tender nipples without AI (LGD would be more likely to do this). Do not get HCRegenerate, it is one of those things people keep blindly buying (IMHO). You could always add HCG if you were concerned towards the end of the cycle to bring natural levels back up a little quicker. 

You may as well bump that to 25mg ED and go 8 weeks, it does not have the vision sides that S4 can have. Ostarine is not going to give you var or drol like gains, its more mild than that. Ostarine is usually my go to for first time SARM use, recomp or used with PCT to keep AS gains.

----------


## austin2012

> Suppression will be next to non-existent as bobtail mentioned. That said I always recommend people keep AI on hand and monitor for shut down. You can do this by running labs or checking for shrinkage. Very rarely is someone extremely sensitive and will get some tender nipples without AI (LGD would be more likely to do this). Do not get HCRegenerate, it is one of those things people keep blindly buying (IMHO). You could always add HCG if you were concerned towards the end of the cycle to bring natural levels back up a little quicker. 
> 
> You may as well bump that to 25mg ED and go 8 weeks, it does not have the vision sides that S4 can have. Ostarine is not going to give you var or drol like gains, its more mild than that. Ostarine is usually my go to for first time SARM use, recomp or used with PCT to keep AS gains.




I appreciate the feedback from both of you, those are great suggestions. 
I havent ran a cycle of Ostarine yet, so maybe 12.5 would be a safer starting point? If not, I can always just jump to 25mg if Its going well. Im looking to cut some stubborn belly fat (very little, but still there).

----------


## SouthernS

You can certainly run 12.5 and see how it does for you. Worst case you don't see as much result as you would like and can ramp it up. In terms of the belly fat, albuterol/AICAR could be of some assistance (due diligence always before jumping in).

----------


## austin2012

Thank you, I appreciate all your feedback. I just ordered MK-2866 now and look forward to posting a log of my results as I progress. I will start with the 12.5 and work up to 25 if I can.

----------


## SouthernS

Excellent, as always keep AI on hand and don't forget to eat clean and lift hard. Good luck!

----------


## ChrisG217

I always heard that ostarine is something to use in PCT as it helps keep gains. Any truth to this?

----------


## SouthernS

> I always heard that ostarine is something to use in PCT as it helps keep gains. Any truth to this?


Yes, here is why: Ostarine is mildly suppressive, meaning you will not get a hard shut down. Adding it to your PCT (off cycle) does two things, 1.) It helps keep your cycle gains and 2.) Allows you to recover during PCT (at a slower pace). Labs will always tell you how long you need to run PCT when you add Ostarine, however in general an extra 2-3 weeks is usually good. Some run 25mg ED, and some run 12.5/15mg ED with the difference being the rate that the HPT system recovers.

----------


## austin2012

My MK-2866/Ostarine arrived today. 
Based on your experience, would 25mg be overkill and test suppressive? I was also considering dosing in the evening, albeit I am unsure of whether this is recommended.





> Yes, here is why: Ostarine is mildly suppressive, meaning you will not get a hard shut down. Adding it to your PCT (off cycle) does two things, 1.) It helps keep your cycle gains and 2.) Allows you to recover during PCT (at a slower pace). Labs will always tell you how long you need to run PCT when you add Ostarine, however in general an extra 2-3 weeks is usually good. Some run 25mg ED, and some run 12.5/15mg ED with the difference being the rate that the HPT system recovers.

----------


## SouthernS

Both doses will be slightly suppressive (nowhere near AS), the choice comes down to how long you want to run PCT and the potential gains. For your first go around try 25mg ED and see how your hormone panels look 2 weeks before then end of your cycle. As long as you have your PCT on hand you should not have any issues. IMHO you will get better results in an 8 week cycle. You can gauge suppression by the presence or lack of shrinkage or do labs for real numbers. 

Time of day makes no difference with Ostarine due to half life and the absence of any quality of sleep side affects.

----------


## austin2012

> Both doses will be slightly suppressive (nowhere near AS), the choice comes down to how long you want to run PCT and the potential gains. For your first go around try 25mg ED and see how your hormone panels look 2 weeks before then end of your cycle. As long as you have your PCT on hand you should not have any issues. IMHO you will get better results in an 8 week cycle. You can gauge suppression by the presence or lack of shrinkage or do labs for real numbers. 
> 
> Time of day makes no difference with Ostarine due to half life and the absence of any quality of sleep side affects.



By slightly suppressive I assume you mean 5-10 percent? At this point Im thinking 12.5mg for 4 weeks. 

My PCT is Form XT by LG Sciences. Should I run the two at the same time, or start Formadrol after the cycle? 

I was under the impression Ostarine did not require a PCT at all.

----------


## SouthernS

Slightly suppressive meaning PCT will be minimal. 12.5MG and a short cycle will mean less suppression. Plenty of people skip PCT with Ostarine because the amount of suppression is easy to overcome naturally and there is no significant estrogen spike. I usually encourage people, especially the first time to keep PCT on hand and even run labs so they can see (in numbers) how much they are affected. Formadrol is fine during the cycle.

----------


## austin2012

> Slightly suppressive meaning PCT will be minimal. 12.5MG and a short cycle will mean less suppression. Plenty of people skip PCT with Ostarine because the amount of suppression is easy to overcome naturally and there is no significant estrogen spike. I usually encourage people, especially the first time to keep PCT on hand and even run labs so they can see (in numbers) how much they are affected. Formadrol is fine during the cycle.



I sincerely appreciate all of the informative feedback you have given me thus far, I will take all of that into account. I just started today at 12.5mg for 4 weeks, and I will keep you updated. I may run Form XT as my PCT (aromatase inhibitor) should I notice anything unusual. Although, I weigh 210 so Im not sure if 12.5 will even do anything at all.

----------


## rjshawaluk

For my first ostartine cycle, which was last year at this time, I weighed 200. I took 12.5 ed for 8 wks, no pct and ate a good diet with 30+grams of protein every 2-3 hrs plenty of complex carbs and calories and was able to bulk up to 215 over those 2 mos. strength gains were noticeable w/in the first week. Point is 12.5 is enough to get results, maybe just stretch it out 8 wks. Someone correct me if I am wrong but You should be able to go up to 12 wks at the 12.5.

----------

